# HVAC and Refrigeration Exam Preparation Material (PE Mechanical)



## mrahmanme (Feb 21, 2021)

I have two books for PE Mechanical (HVAC & Refrigeration) Exam preparation.

PE Mechanical Engineering: HVAC and Refrigeration Practice Exam. Printed in 2016.
Six-Minute Solutions for Mechanical PE Exam HVAC and Refrigeration Problems (second edition) by Keith Elder. Spiral bind book.
I want to sell them. Please contact [email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## chrisgon18 (Mar 17, 2021)

Did you take a prep course? Any advice for the exam?


----------

